

Ask HN: Review of my 1st webproject: Australian Event Lister - ja

Hi HN,<p>It's been a long while since i've logged on - i'm not sure what the posting etiquette is, but i'm hoping for some comments on my 1st web project. [Long story short - finished college, got a job, lost a job to the fin. crisis, go another job still there, but finally decided to follow the dream and start creating meaningful web services for the community]<p>The site is: http://melbourne.eventster.info/<p>Eventster is intended to be a free community listing service of events. There are often times when cool events happen in the city, but i always hear of them after the fact. I wish to provide a easy to use listing service where you can see everything that is happening today and then go to the organisers site for more info. It is intended that people add their events and content is user-generated (so far i'm adding all the events).<p>It is build in php with a mySQL database. So far it works in all browsers but there are issues with i.e6/7. Me and a friend are building it.<p>Love any comments regarding functionality improvements or how to get it marketed and getting users!<p>Thanks!<p>Brad
======
zv
Bug - green event popup just wont disappear even when you change location.

Suggestion - rather than show popup, expand the selected event.

Suggestion - try to make text more readable like title bigger etc.

